# Hi I am a hobby machinist. Great to see a Canadian site.



## Blackangus (Sep 27, 2016)

I have an older Hercus 9 x 36  lathe and a Craftex mill drill.


----------



## Janger (Sep 27, 2016)

So Blackangus where's home? welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tsibs (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Blackangus (Sep 28, 2016)

Janger said:


> So Blackangus where's home? welcome to the forum.


I'm from Regina SK.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome!

I'm not 100%, but I think that's a first for us on this little forum!

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dogpounder (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Oct 17, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

